# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Όταν τα πουλιά είναι δάσκαλοι

## Yannis_17

ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΣΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΩΝ

  ΚΑΙ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ.


  ( Το βρήκα σε ξένο ιντερνέτ και μου φάνηκε, ότι αξίζει να τοποθετηθεί.)

  Για τους εξής λόγους:
- Γνώση

- Παιδαγωγικό νόημα.


  Ακολουθεί το κείμενο:

  « 1) Με τις επιστημονικές έρευνες διαπιστώθηκε, ότι το κάθε πουλί, όταν ανοίγει τα φτερά του, εξασφαλίζει συνθήκες ανόδου και για το πουλί, που βρίσκεται αμέσως πίσω του. Τα άγρια πουλιά, που πετούν όλα μαζί και σχηματίζουν στον αέρα την γωνία, μπορούν να πετάξουν κατά 71% πιο μακριά, απ’ ότι το άγριο πουλί, που θα πετούσε μόνο του.  

  Μάθημα για τους ανθρώπους: 
Οι άνθρωποι, που κινούνται στην ίδια κατεύθυνση, θα φτάσουν στον προορισμό τους πιο γρήγορα, διότι βασίζονται ο ένας στον άλλον και αλληλοβοηθιούνται. 


  2) Όταν το πρώτο πουλί, που οδηγεί την ομάδα κουραστεί, αρχίζει να ελαττώνει ταχύτητα, πιάνει την τελευταία θέση και αμέσως την θέση του οδηγού πιάνει το άλλο πουλί.

  Μάθημα για τους ανθρώπους: 
Τα αληθινά αποτελέσματα έρχονται μόνο τότε, όταν όλοι συμμετέχουν στην κοινή υπόθεση και εναλλάξ μοιράζονται την αρχηγία.

 3)   Τα ευρισκόμενα στις τελευταίες γραμμές πουλιά φωνάζουν πιο πολύ, υπενθυμίζοντας στα ευρισκόμενα στην πρώτη γραμμή πουλιά να μην ελαττώνουν ταχύτητα, μ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο ωθώντας τα να συνεχίζουν μπροστά.

  Μάθημα για τους ανθρώπους:
 όταν τον αρχηγό εμπιστεύονται οι άλλοι και ο αρχηγός εμπιστεύεται τους άλλους, αυτή η ομάδα πάντα φτάνει στον προορισμό της. 

4)   Όταν ένα άγριο πουλί κουραστεί η τραυματιστεί, αναγκαστικά αυτό απομακρύνεται από την ομάδα, αλλά δεν μένει ποτέ μόνο του. Αμέσως από την ομάδα απομακρύνονται άλλα δυο-τρία άγρια πουλιά, που το συνοδεύουν και το προστατεύουν. Και μένουν μαζί του μέχρι αυτό ξαναμπορέσει να πετάξει η μέχρι που αυτό πεθάνει. Μετά η πάνε στην άλλη ομάδα πουλιών η φτάνουν την παλιά δική τους.

  Μάθημα για τους ανθρώπους: 
Αν ήμασταν εξ ίσου νοήμονες σαν τα άγρια πουλιά , θα υποστηρίζαμε αλλήλους όχι μόνο στις δύσκολες στιγμές αλλά και τότε, όταν είμαστε δυνατοί.»

----------

